# Greatest President since Andrew Jackson! Coming to a monument near you.



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Not a role model I would recommend.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh sweet Jesus...............

It could happen......if he paid for it in full himself and had it erected on his own property.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Oh sweet Jesus...............
> 
> It could happen......if he paid for it in full himself and had it erected on his own property.


He would build a monument to himself; it's something a sociopath would do and then claim it was a gift from his loyal follower's. He would believe it, too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tangof said:


> He would build a monument to himself; it's something a sociopath would do and then claim it was a gift from his loyal follower's. He would believe it, too.


Sociopaths operate totally within their own world for the most part. The only person they have / need to convince, are themselves.

They function on positive feedback generated from within themselves. They don't do well when negativity is an issue. When and if that does pop up, it's easily remedied just by their own view of what needs to be accomplished. There's not much convincing involved.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You girls sporting for an argument?
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> Not a role model I would recommend.


Yes it's very silly to honor a President that fulfills his promises, brings manufacturing back to the USA. Supports the military, law enforcement.
Etc, Etc.
Your evidence of a sociopath? He did What?
Skirt the question, don't answer. That's a typical blue reminder of your knowledge of what makes a great leader.
What makes a great leader ??? , let them squirrels run around in your head for awhile and have some legitimacy to your shoot from the hip statement


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh BTW, 
IF you think you don't have a horse in the field to vote for. 
Think again. 
If little johnny doesn't get dressed, we'll dress him up for himself.
A grown man , who's well established, social security, retirement, owns property. Will always have a horse in the game. 
Not having a horse in the game statement only means you will be assigned one. 
Now , the more intelligent thinking would be to choose the horse that someone would benefit from. If not personally, your children, if not your children, maybe the country's children. Just saying. 
Happy Halloween. 
There's a lot of pumpkins out there this year,,,of the human kind as well.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Building a “monument” to any President would require not only being a President, but acting like one. While I support Trump’s political actions and policies, I would not support any monument to him because he is certainly not the role model for a President. He is acting more like the role model for a “royal” personage, not a President for the country.

I support his policies, his actions like “[email protected] grabbing”, mocking out people including his opponents, and constantly talking about what a great job he has done are far from Presidential, imo. The man has no humility, Is more interested in humiliating his support staff who are experts in fields he knows nothing about (Fauci) but thinks he does, and is only interested in convincing people how wonderful he is. That’s not worthy of a monument, imo. Still, I would rather have him in office than any Democrat. They’re worse.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No point in this any longer. I didn't join this Forum to haggle over politics. What happens, happens. I'm just glad the Corona Virus will be over on November 4th, like President Trump say's.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'm waiting too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Good to hear that the virus will be gone, just like a miracle, on Nov. 4th. 

I was going to go get tested, but now there's no need to.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope, you still need testing, lol.
Not for covid either.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> No point i this any longer. I didn't join this Forum to haggle over politics. What happens, happens. I'm just glad the Corona Virus will be over on November 4th, like President Trump say's.


Why does a hunting dog hunt?
Labrador retrievers retrieve? 
Something wrong with those dogs, lol.
(TEASING ) I know exactly what you meant, 
Beautiful hunting dogs, it's a beautiful day in the field, I'm jealous.
Congrats for a great sport.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As I got older the ones who taught me the most and or did the most to help me be better off as a person or know what made me better at what I did. I did not like them at the time some I even hated, and cussed often. Years later I now wish I could thank them for pushing the way they did. Now History will judge Pres. Trump as it should be.


----------

